
Nifty tutorial for creating and distributing a Python app with snapcraft - markshuttle
https://blog.simos.info/how-to-create-a-snap-for-a-python-app-with-networking-using-snapcraft-in-ubuntu-16-04/
======
flexiondotorg
I've also found distributing Python apps that require a significant Python
stack suit snaps very well. My podcast publishing utility is only available as
a snap for this very reason.

[https://bitbucket.org/flexiondotorg/podpublish](https://bitbucket.org/flexiondotorg/podpublish)

